# The Mini Volt Thread



## Pixstar

Hi all.
Creating this thread so we can share experiences with this little awesome device.
Please share your setups, tanks, drippers, builds, battery life, tips etc. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## wazarmoto

Got the bambino on mine. Couldn't vape much due to the flu. But single coil 26ga 2.5m ID at 0.9 ohms. Vapes superb! 

I would suggest 26,28 or 32g wire in this. Less ramp up time and less power consumption. On standard mode. Should be efficient

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

would be great to get general feedback about battery life too, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

As per post in the other thread...
At 0.80 Ohms (0.87 on Mini Volt) 25g, 7 wraps, vaporwire, 20W to 23W, I got 1 and 1/4 tanks from the Goblin Mini. So approximately 4ml.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Pixstar said:


> As per post in the other thread...
> At 0.80 Ohms (0.87 on Mini Volt) 25g, 7 wraps, vaporwire, 20W to 23W, I got 1 and 1/4 tanks from the Goblin Mini. So approximately 4ml.


I also get about 4 ml with 0.85 Ohms (26 g Kanthal, 2.5 mm ID, 8 wraps) from 16.5W to 20.5W in power mode. 

Does anyone else get an ohm reading jump (only upwards) by between 0.03 - 0.07 when firing? (I've checked with the same tank and build on VTC Mini and RX200 and it only seems to be the case on the Mini Volt)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Have not checked when firing (it's charging now, and I'm at a school concert) but I have noticed that it started at 0,85 and ended at 0,87. Reversed temp control lol.
PS. Reading on D2 is 0,81)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I hooked mine up to my little usb current reader thingie plugged in to a 3A usb charger, the mod is chrging at 5V and drawing 0.39A. This little gadget has a timer on it and hopefully will report the total charging time as well as how many mAhs get jammed into the battery, I'll report back once the mod is charged up.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Where did u get the usb current reader

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sickboy77 said:


> Where did u get the usb current reader


Here you go 

https://www.fasttech.com/p/3637400

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

It turns out that the clock doesn't stop when it's done charging, it was just shy of 5 hours when the mod read fully charged. I would really have expected a quicker charge time with such a small battery.


----------



## BumbleBee

Here is the little Mini Volt with the best performance match I've found so far, the Kayfun Monster V2 with the nano tank.



A blacked out Subtank Mini doesn't look too bad either, it works great but the tank does look a bit disproportional.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1

Got mine today, charged fully. After about 10 puffs at 30w on a 0.3ohm build the battery is already at half 

Definitely going to have to go with the 0.8ohm recommendation in the manual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

BumbleBee said:


> Here is the little Mini Volt with the best performance match I've found so far, the Kayfun Monster V2 with the nano tank.
> 
> A blacked out Subtank Mini doesn't look too bad either, it works great but the tank does look a bit disproportional.


Where do you get your funky dip tips ?


----------



## WernerK

you guys think i could run a prebuilt 1.8ohm coil in a triton on this device?


----------



## Vapington

WernerK said:


> you guys think i could run a prebuilt 1.8ohm coil in a triton on this device?


Of course

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

WernerK said:


> you guys think i could run a prebuilt 1.8ohm coil in a triton on this device?


Yup. I dont see why not. It fires down to 5W.


----------



## Silver

Am loving this thread - thanks for starting it @Pixstar 

This is such a cute little device.

Now I have FOMO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NnoS

Got mine from @Sir Vape today. Thanks guys. Originally got it because my better half took over my subox kit (can't say no the my lady now can I) but after seeing it and messing around with it I am seriously contemplating getting myself one too now. Sweet little device that's really solid and pack a punch for its size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK

Vapington said:


> Of course


awesome thanks! Btw your juice is amazing


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Am loving this thread - thanks for starting it @Pixstar
> 
> This is such a cute little device.
> 
> Now I have FOMO


More FOMO for you @Silver 
The lighter at the bottom is a Bic mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

WARMACHINE said:


> Where do you get your funky dip tips ?


Fasttech mostly, they have a few

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I think we need a drip tip vendor that specialises in driptips. The store can be called " Just the tip"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## mildly.inked

I'm a total novice wrt proper vaping goodies (aka not my old Twisp!) but when I saw the mini volt I had to get one, got it today and it's even smaller than I thought! I'm still trying to decide on what setup to go with but will admit to sticking my Ijust 2 tank on and giving it a few long puffs. No idea what to set it at but I tried 35.5 with a 0.5ohm coik and rather enjoyed it... I wont damage it with that will I?

I'm leaning towards a Goblin mini but I really want something small and black, any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

mildly.inked said:


> I'm a total novice wrt proper vaping goodies (aka not my old Twisp!) but when I saw the mini volt I had to get one, got it today and it's even smaller than I thought! I'm still trying to decide on what setup to go with but will admit to sticking my Ijust 2 tank on and giving it a few long puffs. No idea what to set it at but I tried 35.5 with a 0.5ohm coik and rather enjoyed it... I wont damage it with that will I?
> 
> I'm leaning towards a Goblin mini but I really want something small and black, any suggestions?


Im running a .5 ohm coil at 35W as well. Should be good. 
Im not liking the goblin mini because of the potential leak from the base air hole. Im very funny when it comes to juice on my mods.
Lower your watts for less vapour and less Nic hit. Also higher watts will lead to more juice consumption.

Small and black? My wife has a dress like that.
Im leaning towards a thong

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Am loving this thread - thanks for starting it @Pixstar
> 
> This is such a cute little device.
> 
> Now I have FOMO


Go on @Silver, get one, you deserve it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Christos said:


> Im not liking the goblin mini because of the potential leak from the base air hole. Im very funny when it comes to juice on my mods.
> Lower your watts for less vapour and less Nic hit. Also higher watts will lead to more juice consumption.



Shot for the info, will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Pixstar

Christos said:


> Im running a .5 ohm coil at 35W as well. Should be good.
> Im not liking the goblin mini because of the potential leak from the base air hole. Im very funny when it comes to juice on my mods.
> Lower your watts for less vapour and less Nic hit. Also higher watts will lead to more juice consumption.
> 
> Small and black? My wife has a dress like that.
> Im leaning towards a thong


I'm running the Goblin Mini at 0,85 ohms at 23W with very little condensation, and easily wiped away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Pixstar said:


> I'm running the Goblin Mini at 0,85 ohms at 23W with very little condensation, and easily wiped away.


I'm on the fence. I decided to get the goblin mini then i saw the v2.
*Sigh*

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

The ones we bought on the group buy has a white display screen and the ones from Sirvape has a blue display.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

SAVapeGear said:


> The ones we bought on the group buy has a white display screen and the ones from Sirvape has a blue display.


How can that be if both comes from C.O.V?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Here is my twin bad boys.

PS.If you wick the Goblin right,there is no leaking.Little condensation.

The Goblin Minis rock on these MODS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

VapeSnow said:


> How can that be if both comes from C.O.V?


Don't know see the pics attached.


----------



## Juno

Hey @VapeSnow my mod randomly turned off on a half charge and won't turn back on. No light up even when I plug it in only been through 4 tanks!?


----------



## VapeSnow

SAVapeGear said:


> Don't know see the pics attached.


Mmmm i would like to know why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juno

? I thought it may be an overheat warning but it's been 10 min and still nothing. @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow

Juno said:


> Hey @VapeSnow my mod randomly turned off on a half charge and won't turn back on. No light up even when I plug it in only been through 4 tanks!?


You can PM me! Very strange as im runnig 4 of this mods with no problem.


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Here is my twin bad boys.
> 
> PS.If you wick the Goblin right,there is no leaking.Little condensation.
> 
> The Goblin Minis rock on these MODS


I think I'm going to order the black goblin mini too.
Are you planning on getting any goblin mini v2? I'm tempted to wait for the v2 if anybody is bringing them in.


----------



## Pixstar

That


SAVapeGear said:


> Don't know see the pics attached.


That is strange...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Christos said:


> I'm on the fence. I decided to get the goblin mini then i saw the v2.
> *Sigh*


Get both lol. There's usually at least one available in the classifieds.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Mini Volt keeping an eye on the Juice Tasting session!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

VapeSnow said:


> Mmmm i would like to know why?


Maybe they shipped them out on a Blue Monday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Running at 40W.6 tanks and 3 days on a single charge.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Juno

Wtf how man? I could only get 1 tank (3mls) On 30w with a 0.5 and that lasted an hour


----------



## Juno

@SAVapeGear


----------



## method1

Yeah, mine isn't getting anywhere close, in fact I think mine has some issues.

From full charge, it drops to about 2/3 on the first puff, and goes downhill rapidly from there ;-(

Anyone else's battery meter jump up and down like crazy when in use?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just joking. Getting the same usage as you. The TFV4 on the mod is just a joke. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Juno

Lol.


----------



## SAVapeGear

method1 said:


> Yeah, mine isn't getting anywhere close, in fact I think mine has some issues.
> 
> From full charge, it drops to about 2/3 on the first puff, and goes downhill rapidly from there ;-(
> 
> Anyone else's battery meter jump up and down like crazy when in use?


Yes. That seems to be how they work. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## method1

SAVapeGear said:


> Yes. That seems to be how they work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You also "lose" about 1/3-1/4 of battery (according to the display) after the first puff?


----------



## Juno

To be honest seing mine is already broken I think they were a total waste of money.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Remember to build micro coils with 28g.1.5ID,8 wraps, 0.78 build and run it at 27w

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Should get 4ml of juice on a charge. Remember we are stealth vaping here. But I get good clouds and flavor with this build on my goblin 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

I run a dual coil build. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

I'm not expecting miracles, just trying to establish if mine is behaving outside the norm.


----------



## Pixstar

SAVapeGear said:


> Running at 40W.6 tanks and 3 days on a single charge.


You kidding, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

SAVapeGear said:


> Just joking. Getting the same usage as you. The TFV4 on the mod is just a joke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Lol, saw this message now, too tired to think staright lol.


----------



## Pixstar

SAVapeGear said:


> Should get 4ml of juice on a charge. Remember we are stealth vaping here. But I get good clouds and flavor with this build on my goblin
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That's what I'm getting too and if that continues I'll be happy.


----------



## Pixstar

Juno said:


> To be honest seing mine is already broken I think they were a total waste of money.


Hey @Juno sorry to hear you having issues. @VapeSnow how do we deal with warranties?


----------



## BumbleBee

Pixstar said:


> Hey @Juno sorry to hear you having issues. @VapeSnow how do we deal with warranties?


I think warranty returns will involve shipping the faulty devices back to where they came from, this will probably incur charges that wouldn't make it viable, this is the risk we take by being impatient I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

BumbleBee said:


> I think warranty returns will involve shipping the faulty devices back to where they came from, this will probably incur charges that wouldn't make it viable, this is the risk we take by being impatient I guess


Yeah I guess you're right, shipping will be about half the cost of a new one...


----------



## Pixstar

Juno said:


> Hey @VapeSnow my mod randomly turned off on a half charge and won't turn back on. No light up even when I plug it in only been through 4 tanks!?


Hey @Juno do you have any more info? Did anything weird happen before the problem started? Did you ever drop it? What plug did you use (amps)? I hope it's a small issue that can be fixed.


----------



## method1

Feeling pretty oldskool now… goblin mini, single coil, 0.99ohms, 15W!

Decent vape, battery meter is way more stable with this setup, let's see what the battery life is like

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Pulled the trigger on the black goblin mini. Should have it on Wednesday. I'm worried about the decent clouds you guys are getting. I'm thinking 2mm ID to make wicking easier but agree this is the stealth vape setup we have been looking for.
I mean with the 6ml aromarizer it hides in the hand nicely and I was vaping in the elevator at the office. Only problem is I sometimes get carried away and leave a small vapour trail cloud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Juno said:


> Hey @VapeSnow my mod randomly turned off on a half charge and won't turn back on. No light up even when I plug it in only been through 4 tanks!?



It might be a case of "lockup", Ive had it on a brand new eVic Supreme control head.
The fix for me, which might work for you, was to hold down the fire button +-10secs, and then insert the usb cable, while still holding the fire button down, 3 secs later the mod came back to life.
The 2nd time mine locked up, was due to messing with the firmware in Myvapor app and a simple reflash helped, once it was grought back to life with the fire button usb insert procedure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

method1 said:


> Feeling pretty oldskool now… goblin mini, single coil, 0.99ohms, 15W!
> 
> Decent vape, battery meter is way more stable with this setup, let's see what the battery life is like


What build @method1?


----------



## Christos

*rename thread * volt mini and goblin mini thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Pixstar said:


> What build @method1?



26g Kanthal, around 12 wraps. Not sure of the ID, probably around 1.5-2mm, used a thin precision screwdriver. Coil seems to have settled on 0.94 Ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> Pulled the trigger on the black goblin mini. Should have it on Wednesday. I'm worried about the decent clouds you guys are getting. I'm thinking 2mm ID to make wicking easier but agree this is the stealth vape setup we have been looking for.
> I mean with the 6ml aromarizer it hides in the hand nicely and I was vaping in the elevator at the office. Only problem is I sometimes get carried away and leave a small vapour trail cloud.


I have a 2mm 7 wrap dual 26g Kanthal running in my Goblin Mini at around 0.4 ohms, at 40w it's ok but this build needs more power and the ramp up is a bit laggy. I'm keen to try a twisted 28g build next and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

BumbleBee said:


> I have a 2mm 7 wrap dual 26g Kanthal running in my Goblin Mini at around 0.4 ohms, at 40w it's ok but this build needs more power and the ramp up is a bit laggy. I'm keen to try a twisted 28g build next and see what happens.


I have some ribbon kanthal that works quite nicely when twisted. Bonus is the ramp up time is instantaneous. 
I'll give that a try on the goblin mini. 
Needless to say I'll be running a single coil. 
Im not fond of bottom fill screws as I've been spoilt for choice but Im really only interested in single coil builds here. 
Slightly off topic but I'm getting really amazing flavour off twisted SS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Christos said:


> I have some ribbon kanthal that works quite nicely when twisted. Bonus is the ramp up time is instantaneous.
> I'll give that a try on the goblin mini.
> Needless to say I'll be running a single coil.
> Im not fond of bottom fill screws as I've been spoilt for choice but Im really only interested in single coil builds here.
> Slightly off topic but I'm getting really amazing flavour off twisted SS.


Hmmmm, now I'm wondering if I can get a clapton in there, 32 over 28 maybe? I really do need to find some time to make some clapton wire 

I'm a big fan of twisted wire for flavour, I haven't tried twisted SS yet, maybe I'll try my next build with that, thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

I got my MiniVolt Yesterday, an man oh man, I love it!!

I'm running a 26G Kanthal Coil at 0.9 Ohm at 22 Watt. Strange thing, my Ohms are also going up on the MiniVolt, currently standing at 1.01Ohm! and in myVTC it measures at 0.85... ANNNNYWAY, I love it!

Strange thing, I ordered 2 MiniVolts from @Sirvape on Friday, and then arrived together Yesterday. Mine has a white screen and my buddy's screen is blue! Wierd....



And here's the twins....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar

@Juno is this what you're experiencing?
https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/402lqt/mini_volt_power_issues/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1

method1 said:


> 26g Kanthal, around 12 wraps. Not sure of the ID, probably around 1.5-2mm, used a thin precision screwdriver. Coil seems to have settled on 0.94 Ohms.



Reporting back, got through nearly two full goblin mini tanks with this build 
Pretty happy with this little cutie right now!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Ok so this mod is not a 1300mah as advertised. 
Internals courtesy of myself if anyone is interested. 

Just take the top 2 screws out and the bottom 2. The bottom comes off and the top slides out. 

I just wanted to wipe some juice in the little top crack as my first goblin build I decided to be brave and use 2.5mm ID. 
Needless to say it was too cramped and airflow was bad. Vaped it too hard and the chamber flooded. 
Happy to report than I'm happy with a 2mm ID and .68 ohm 26 awg 7 wraps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

If anyone wants to research the max amps for that battery it would be appreciated so we know what the best safety margin is.


----------



## Robert Howes

I received my mini volt yesterday and just had to take a photo of it next to my 3 big guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes

another from the front, just to show the size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Isn't

she a little darling

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## skola

So after playing around with a few builds I've found something that gives me great flavour and battery life. 
Dual coil on the Goblin Mini, 28g Kanthal, 9 wraps, 2mm ID. Jumps between 0.78-0.80ohms on the volt. 
I vaped it between 25-30W yesterday. Finished the tank and still had about just under half the battery left. I was actually more surprised by the flavour i got from the build than the remaining battery life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal

Hello guys,

My Mini Volt arrived yesterday, any of you good chaps know if the screen display can be rotated, and if so how do I do it? (Yet another attack of OCD on my part).


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Neal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My Mini Volt arrived yesterday, any of you good chaps know if the screen display can be rotated, and if so how do I do it? (Yet another attack of OCD on my part).


Don't have one, but most mods that support that does it when switched off :
5 fire button presses to switch off, then press and hold + & - buttons for around 5 seconds to rotate the display.


----------



## Neal

Kuhlkatz said:


> Don't have one, but most mods that support that does it when switched off :
> 5 fire button presses to switch off, then press and hold + & - buttons for around 5 seconds to rotate the display.



Yeah Mate, tried that one already but did not come right. Is not a big issue if it can't be rotated but as mentioned I am without doubt a bit OCD. Thanks the for response.


----------



## Pixstar

Hi @Neal, the screen does not rotate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

where did you guys buy yours from?


----------



## shabbar

check out sir vape


----------



## Christos

Neal said:


> Yeah Mate, tried that one already but did not come right. Is not a big issue if it can't be rotated but as mentioned I am without doubt a bit OCD. Thanks the for response.


I've opened it up again to look at the screen and it can come off but it doesn't look perfectly in the centre of the PCB so trying to turn it physically might present a problem.

Let me know if you would like me to post pics of what the screen looks like from the inside. I'm currently separated from my phone which has the pics as its upstairs charging.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Neal said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My Mini Volt arrived yesterday, any of you good chaps know if the screen display can be rotated, and if so how do I do it? (Yet another attack of OCD on my part).


I made some drawings with photos.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## wazarmoto

For interest sake, what battery does the mini volt have? Easily replaceable?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

wazarmoto said:


> For interest sake, what battery does the mini volt have? Easily replaceable?


On page 3 of this thread I have pics of the battery. 
Haven't found much info on the battery but it's an 18450.
Not a common size. I think 18350s are more common but they have like a 10amp limit.


----------



## Nailedit77

BumbleBee said:


> Here is the little Mini Volt with the best performance match I've found so far, the Kayfun Monster V2 with the nano tank.
> View attachment 44590
> 
> 
> A blacked out Subtank Mini doesn't look too bad either, it works great but the tank does look a bit disproportional.
> View attachment 44591





BumbleBee said:


> Here is the little Mini Volt with the best performance match I've found so far, the Kayfun Monster V2 with the nano tank.
> View attachment 44590
> 
> 
> A blacked out Subtank Mini doesn't look too bad either, it works great but the tank does look a bit disproportional.
> View attachment 44591


Get one of these http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/kanger-subtank-mini-stubby-connector.
Running a dual coil in mine on vtc mini and it looks and vapes awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Subtank mini alternative tank setup
https://m.fasttech.com/products/0/10014944/3535802-replacement-tank-set-for-subtank-mini-clearomizer


----------



## Nailedit77

Stubby connector on subox, looks more compact and the rba u can setup dual or quad coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Sickboy77 said:


> Get one of these http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/kanger-subtank-mini-stubby-connector.
> Running a dual coil in mine on vtc mini and it looks and vapes awesome


Those look great, that would make the Subtank a perfect fit for the Mini Volt, just a pity they're all sold out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto

A cubis would also be a great match for this mod. Nice black one. Also has an rba deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

BumbleBee said:


> Those look great, that would make the Subtank a perfect fit for the Mini Volt, just a pity they're all sold out



yeah its a pity ... i wanted one too. @Sir Vape


----------



## 4RML

Guys I'm selling one...


----------



## Pixstar

4RML said:


> Guys I'm selling one...


A Mini Volt or a stubby adaptor for Subtank Mini?


----------



## 4RML

Pixstar said:


> A Mini Volt or a stubby adaptor for Subtank Mini?


A mini volt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

To think, I had this in my hand at Sir Vape last Friday. It was on sale but I never thought much of it. Even after seeing how many of you guys bought it on the group buy, I thought it may be a bit weak, as cute and solid as it looked. However! After reading this thread. And the a great price. I regret not buying one. They are now sold out.



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar

Waine said:


> To think, I had this in my hand at Sir Vape last Friday. It was on sale but I never thought much of it. Even after seeing how many of you guys bought it on the group buy, I thought it may be a bit weak, as cute and solid as it looked. However! After reading this thread. And the a great price. I regret not buying one. They are now sold out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


There are one or two in the classifieds. It is a really good grab and go device, performs very well and you'll get about 4ml out of it before it needs a charge, depending on build and power.


----------



## BubiSparks

What I find very strange is that the MiniVolt is not listed on the Council of Vapor website......

You'd think they'd make a big fuss of it like all us vapers did

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mac75

1 ohm single SS coil. 20W standard. Battery lasts a day.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------

